# Help with Sage Pro Coffee Machine - extraction and left spout only working



## Laura Wright (Mar 21, 2020)

We have a new Sage Pro Coffee Machine and massively struggling with it and hoping for some help. We were relying on this for good coffee whilst isolated at home and disappointed that we can't make a decent coffee.

Our main issue is over extraction. I have changed the grind size from 8-13 and it doesn't really seem to make much difference.

It seems to take 40 seconds to extract and we're only getting about 25ml of coffee even when pressing the double shot.

We are using fresh coffee beans that were posted 3 days ago.

Lastly it only ever comes out of the left spout and never the right!

Help it's driving us mad!!

I can't seem to upload the video as it's too large so only got a photo.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi. Hope your doing ok with the other crap that's going on.

Firstly just make sure you are using the single wall double shot basket (unpressurised) otherwise you will struggle with fresh roasted beans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

When was your coffee roasted? 
Could be too fresh. 
Make sure it's at least 5-7 days post roast otherwise you can get a large co2 release which can prevent proper extraction.

I find this with certain beans I roast at home. Leave them for a few more days and it goes away.


----------



## Laura Wright (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks both! Yes we're using the correct basket.

i did wonder if the beans were actually too fresh! I have some others from Pact so will try those tomorrow and mess around some more with the settings!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

check for a blockage. if none, then the resistance to the puck on that side is too great. when you grind into the basket, try to distribute it so it is evenly spread out, then report back. there are lots of variables with coffee!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I would say let the beans settle for 7 days and try again.

Ive just picked some up and having the same issue, so i will now leave them till next weekend and try again.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes the freshness issue was something I picked up in a podcast on freshness from the SCA.

I'd noticed with some beans that I'd vaccumed hadn't gassed off much, when I tried them I got a small flow during pre-infusion then it just stalled

On the podcast he talked about very fresh beans causing a sudden CO2 release that actually almost halts the extraction due to pressure overload


----------

